# input on a teryx radiator relocation



## yard_dawg (Oct 27, 2010)

I have seen several write ups on people putting them on there stock roll cage between the 2 seats. I have a full cage with a rear seat in it. I have worked my brain on trying to figure out where to put the dang thing. I know on the roof but I have a full metal roof so that is out also. I ride a lot of trails and mud and it is a pain to clean out every time after a ride. Just wanted some input , and it might not even be possible to do. thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

could you post some pics of your teryx? might help in picking a locatoin.


----------

